# Noma (Murray) Spirit 2580-Where does this spring go?



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

My drive all of sudden stopped working while blowing snow today. The motor would go under load like normal when I engage the drive, but the wheels would not move.
Took the bottom plate off and split the auger housing apart from the motor and found a spring laying on my bottom plate and the large pulley that attaches to the trunion is extremely loose. 
First the spring: Parts diagram shows that it attaches to the drive tensioner pulley but do not know what the other end attaches to. It is part number 24 in the parts diagram and in picture 1.
Pics 2 and 3 show how much the pulley moves back and forth. Not sure if this is correct or not.

Any ideas on either of these issues?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model number of it, 2580-0600 ?? I enlarged the parts diagram but it's still not making sense to me.
That spring is pretty light and I'm thinking it is to pull the idler away from the belt when you let go of the drive handle. I think that spring might not have anything to do with your problem. Would be good to reinstall now that you're in there though.

Have you checked out the rest of the drive to see if anything looks or feels out of place (friction wheel) ??


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

As you look at the first picture I feel it most likely goes down to the bottom left corner of the frame or enclosure. Many times they just hook them onto the sheet metal instead of designing an actual place to put it. cheaper I guess.

Check the housing for any obvious marks in the paint or dirt, or even a very small notch in the sheet metal where it would sit.

That idler pulley has keeps tension on the belt at all times. your friction plate or disc moves with the lever to engage the drive.


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Got the spring on the drive belt tensioner all set (I think). I ended up bringing the blower into a shop for them to look at the loose pulley/trunion/shaft assembly and he thought that a bushing might be worn out going through the housing. His guy will take a look at it and get me a quote before they start to work on anything as the blower is old and may not be worth sinking that kind of money into. Will let you know what they find out.

Thanks for the pointers and replies!


----------



## jenebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, the drive mechanicals look to be shot as the bushings were worn and started wearing into the metal housing. He said it would take them a couple hours just in labor to take it apart and find what parts would be needed. I decided to retire the old girl after 25 years of service. I brought her home and might tear it down to see if I can maybe fix it up again (my time is free after all).

In the mean time, I went out and bought a new Ariens 28 Deluxe. Got to use it this weekend and is a great performer. 

Thanks for all those who replied. I am sure I will have more questions as this process continues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

jenebo said:


> In the mean time, I went out and bought a new Ariens 28 Deluxe. Got to use it this weekend and is a great performer.


I hate you....


----------

